# steelie flys



## esker3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Whats everybody favorite flies for steelies. Ive been hittin the rocky recently so im a fan of stoneflies. Just wondering what everbody else is using this time of year. Thanks ogf.


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

Egg sucking leeches!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

My go to fly would be an Estaz minnow but the list is long for effective flies. I also do well on single eggs with a red blood dot and sucker spawn. Wooly buggers are worth mentioning as well, black stones, hares ear. 

I think whats most important is the Presentation, get a drag free drift and get it in front of them and you'll do well.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

wooly buggers by far have dominated the rivers here in northeast ohio. they imitate all sorts of aquatic creatures. second would be the sucker spawn. telico's work very well too when the water is clear. i have a couple patterns that i came up with over the years that produce when the fishing pressure is heavy and the steelies have lockjaw. overall the bugger commands the rivers.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

my magic black stonefly in the spring---wooly bugger orotter soft egg now--along with an assortment of others


----------



## esker3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Not everyone likes to share tactics but its nice when you get good feedback.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I have used and still use large black stone flys. Woolly buggers in black and green. Prince nymphs with legs, and various bead head nymphs. One thing that I have tried last spring and had some really good success was a glo egg pattern that I tied my self using a #10 octopus and a egg loop to hold it on the hook. Very easy to tie and not expensive to buy materials. When you tie it and use it in the water it looks like a sac of eggs. You can google glo egg to how to tie it. Of course sucker spawn in yarn and crystal meth. I do not feel that there is anyone great fly to use. I choose based on the water condition. Generally the worse the water clarity, the bigger the fly and visa versa when it gets clear. Generally getting drag free drifts and close to the bottom will greatly affect your hook up rate. Good luck!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> I have used and still use large black stone flys. Woolly buggers in black and green. Prince nymphs with legs, and various bead head nymphs. One thing that I have tried last spring and had some really good success was a glo egg pattern that I tied my self using a #10 octopus and a egg loop to hold it on the hook. Very easy to tie and not expensive to buy materials. When you tie it and use it in the water it looks like a sac of eggs. You can google glo egg to how to tie it. Of course sucker spawn in yarn and crystal meth. I do not feel that there is anyone great fly to use. I choose based on the water condition. Generally the worse the water clarity, the bigger the fly and visa versa when it gets clear. Generally getting drag free drifts and close to the bottom will greatly affect your hook up rate. Good luck!!


The UGLY fly...... LOL


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use black stones, single glo eggs in all the good flouro colors but oregon cheese is my fav one, sucker spawns in all flouro colors but I like white, crystal meths in those same colors also. and then I use clousers for my minnows in olive/white and lots of other colors too and last but not least I use wooly buggers too. black is my fav for sure! thats about it for me...


----------



## Nymphbouncer (Sep 9, 2009)

#8 Black Stonefly, Segmented(wiggle) Stonefly black ice dub and my new go to is my babby sculpin(Pheasant feather fin, Deer hair head Red Mylar body) . #10&#12


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't even bother with eggs other than oregon cheese  if you get one of them on a drag free drift, game over  No point with other colors IMO


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Just these babys!!


----------



## mattyice (Jun 22, 2010)

i tie flies like those in the second picture just need to add flash i suppose


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> The UGLY fly...... LOL


+1!   .I like that fly lol.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

dcfisherman said:


> +1!   .I like that fly lol.


Its my all time fav..................


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! That is my goto pattern. The blue traditional with the jungle cock eyes is a winner too! My buddy used them in Colorado over the summer and put a hurtin on em!


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had good luck in the spring with sucker spawn, and stoneflies when the water gets skinny. In the fall I like swinging streamers. I am really pumped to try out some intruder style leeches I tied this summer. I haven't fished them, but they seem cool. Anybody tried a moal leech? See pic below...Tight Lines!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not all that "seasoned" when it comes to chrome, but this past spring my buddy and I worked 'em over on small Clousers. I've tied a lot of egg sucking bunny leeches and other streamers like the Ice Man Minnow that work well, too.


----------

